# Burstner I821 gtw



## meganal (Apr 4, 2009)

(sorry pressed wrong button) we have a burstner i821 2006 (last of old shape) tag axle.the main attraction was the large payload. we have done 18000 miles and we love it.we are off to morroco jan 24th and i decided to have it weighed. it came in at 4650kg inc passengers luggage and full fuel.
the max gtw on burstner plate is 5200kg but the alko chassis plate says 5500kg. as i intend to tow our smart which is 800kg which plate do i take as correct. or shall i leave the wife and dog at home.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Meganal,

On the Burstner plate there are a list of weights and I think this is the order:-

The first one is the front axle weight
Next is the front tag axle weight
Next is the rear tag axle weight
Next is the MGW
finally is the MTW

There are a number of Burstner owners on here that will come along and correct me but you need to be aware of the last 2 weights . At 4650kgs you should be well in (provided your individual axle weights are within limits) and now you look at the last weight on the list and you can't exceed this. My guess from previous experience of the Ducato/Alko max train weight is 5500kg so you should just be ok by towing the Smart. Check out the plate


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I think the weight plate to go by is the Burstner one. The weight shown on the Alko chassis is the maximum weight for it before Burstner add the body and Burstner decide the maximum weight once everything is in place.

Joe


----------



## meganal (Apr 4, 2009)

thanks for your help i find this so confusing. am i correct in saying that the rule for towing a caravan is that it must not exceed 50% of the tow vehicle


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Actually No you are wrong on that.

The towing recommendation is a max of 85% of the towing vehicle weight. This is only a recommendation however it is not a law. Experienced drivers can and do pull weights of 100%+ of the towing vehicle weight


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

This is ours for the argos.....


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

> Vennwood
> Posted: Today - 7:04 pm Post subject:
> Actually No you are wrong on that.
> 
> The towing recommendation is a max of 85% of the towing vehicle weight. This is only a recommendation however it is not a law. Experienced drivers can and do pull weights of 100%+ of the towing vehicle weight


Not sure that this is actually correct for vehicles over 3500kg. Or indeed for motorhomes of less than 3500kg.

See here DirectGov

Regards,
John

Edited to add:
I'm no expert in this field and it is a subject that can arouse great debate....


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Ozzyjohn said:


> > Vennwood
> > Posted: Today - 7:04 pm Post subject:
> > Actually No you are wrong on that.
> >
> ...


The 85% RULE is for caravans. It is not a law but a recommendation from the NCC/CC/C&CC etc to help prevent the tail wagging the dog. It is not applicable to MH's as the train weight is unlikely to give an allowable trailer load of anything approaching 85% of the tow vehicle GVW.
[My MH has a GVW of 3500kg GVW and a train weight of 4850Kg so the maximum trailer load is 1350kg including the trailer itself.]


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Ozzyjohn/rayc,

Sorry about any confusion here but the post by meganal WAS ASKING ABOUT CARAVANS with no mention of motorhomes or over 3500kgs

rayc - you are probably right about train weight is unlikely to give an allowable trailer load of anything approaching 85% of the tow vehicle GVW.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

meganal said:


> or shall i leave the wife and dog at home.


Hi Meganal,

I love Morocco - so have a great time. 

We were there in 2005 and it was by far the most exciting and magical place we have travelled to in our motorhome and we long to return. Sadly, we cannot return, as we now have 2 little dogs to consider and due to the strict rabies and pet passport laws re bringing pets back from Morocco into the UK, we cannot take them with us, without them having to go into quarantine for 6 months before re-entering the UK! We couldn't handle being parted from them for 6 months, so unfortunately, for us, we cannot revisit this most enchanting and exciting country whilst we have our 2 little dogs to consider! We would dearly love to return to Morocco one day though and we feel very envious of those who are heading that way.

Tell me, what do you or what do you intend to do with your dog when you return back to the UK from Morocco?

Have a safe trip. 

Sue


----------



## bigdave (May 23, 2006)

Hi Sue,
I have been to Morocco before on a Motorcycle and I know you cannot take your dog as Morocco as it is not part of the dog passport scheme.
We have been recommended by a friend to a kennel facility run by an English couple for the last ten years, and our intention is to leave our little Bijon Teddy whilst we are on a 21 day trip in Morocco. They are called Cat and Dog World and they are in Alhaurin El Grande.(details are also on the internet)-hope this is of help to you.
Thanks to all who have replied to my query .I am in touch with S V Tech and awaiting their advice,

Kind Regards,

Meganal


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the information Meganal and I have thought of doing something like this with our 2 dogs - but I just worry they would miss us and pine for us too much. I know that makes me sad but I can't help it, they are like my babies! I would consider it for a couple of weeks if I was absolutely and 100% sure of the kennels, so I will look into the one you recommend.

Just one thing would worry me about doing this and it would be re-entering the UK. What happens when customs at Calais checks your passport and they see it has been stamped by the Moroccan customs and shows that you have travelled across to Morocco during your trip? How do you prove that your dog did not actually travel with you?

Thanks again.

Sue


----------



## meganal (Apr 4, 2009)

hi sue
sorry for delay in reply (router u/s) we are traveling with desert detours
so our date of entry to morocco will tye up with teddys kennel dates and our exit. hope we may meet up one day.meganal
ps. please excuse my computer errors as this is a new learning curve to me
meganal


----------

